# Drug testing?



## thechopper (May 23, 2005)

How likely is it to test positive for Anabolic Steroids? Who tests for these substances? Do employer drug tests screen for Anabolic steroids?


----------



## ORACLE (May 23, 2005)

thechopper said:
			
		

> How likely is it to test positive for Anabolic Steroids? Who tests for these substances? Do employer drug tests screen for Anabolic steroids?



They check all the time especially with what's been going on.  They test it alot more than marijuana and ecstasy.  They don't want us to work bro, trying to keep the "big" man down.  J/K.  Employers hardly test for steroids their more concerned over other recreational drugs.


----------



## steve0085 (May 23, 2005)

Most pre-employment drug screens are for 5 substances.  Marijuana, Cocaine, Amphetamines, opiates, and PCP.  I don't know of any situation that you would be tested for anabolics. However, if you have certain jobs, Police, fireman, teacher, you may be more at risk for it.  Also, If you have a rap sheet with Steroid related charges you can almost be assured of a test for it in any job that would care.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 23, 2005)

like they all said.........not to fear.......steorid test costs a LOT more than basic rec drug test


----------



## tee (May 23, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> like they all said.........not to fear.......steorid test costs a LOT more than basic rec drug test


Whats scary is that they are now providing $69 steroid tests for companies. They say they test for any illegal steroids. I wanted to find out more about it, but the morons running the clinic couldnt tell me much. What I dont like is for $69, I bet they are going to get a lot of false positives, and also for that price, more and more companies are probably going to use them.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 23, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Whats scary is that they are now providing $69 steroid tests for companies. They say they test for any illegal steroids. I wanted to find out more about it, but the morons running the clinic couldnt tell me much. What I dont like is for $69, I bet they are going to get a lot of false positives, and also for that price, more and more companies are probably going to use them.




i dont think they will........show me the evidence that says steroid users are likely to get injured at the workplace.......call off work a bunch, harrass employee's, have horrible work ethic, etc


----------



## ORACLE (May 23, 2005)

Employers probably don't even have steroids on the brain when they do screenings for possible employees.


----------



## tee (May 23, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i dont think they will........show me the evidence that says steroid users are likely to get injured at the workplace.......call off work a bunch, harrass employee's, have horrible work ethic, etc


One of our local gyms was lookign into using them for hiring of employees, and I also saw in our news that the police department is using them on select cases. I just hope it doesnt spread more than that.


----------



## ORACLE (May 23, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> One of our local gyms was lookign into using them for hiring of employees, and I also saw in our news that the police department is using them on select cases. I just hope it doesnt spread more than that.



Or you'll really be unemployed


----------



## tee (May 23, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Or you'll really be unemployed


Im not worried. I sell shoes with Al Bundy


----------



## tee (May 23, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Your my hero Tee!


I know I am. Thanks O.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 23, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> One of our local gyms was lookign into using them for hiring of employees, and I also saw in our news that the police department is using them on select cases. I just hope it doesnt spread more than that.



prolly because its a gym, and they dont want dealers working there......


----------



## ORACLE (May 23, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> prolly because its a gym, and they dont want dealers working there......



We all need dealers at the gyms


----------



## tee (May 23, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> We all need dealers at the gyms


No shit. I remember the good ol days.


----------



## ORACLE (May 23, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> No shit. I remember the good ol days.



uh....were' talking about way after the 60's


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 23, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> No shit. I remember the good ol days.




the good ole days of paying 200 bucks for a 10ml bottle of deca??? lol


----------



## tee (May 23, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> uh....were' talking about way after the 60's


Youz a funny guy O.


----------



## ORACLE (May 23, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Youz a funny guy O.



See there goes the "old" terminology again...first "dink" now "youz"


----------



## tee (May 23, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> See there goes the "old" terminology again...first "dink" now "youz"


Youz gonna be swimmin wit da fishies.


----------



## ORACLE (May 23, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Youz gonna be swimmin wit da fishies.



ain't nothin like an old mob boss


----------



## Zaven (Jun 4, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Whats scary is that they are now providing $69 steroid tests for companies. They say they test for any illegal steroids. I wanted to find out more about it, but the morons running the clinic couldnt tell me much. What I dont like is for $69, I bet they are going to get a lot of false positives, and also for that price, more and more companies are probably going to use them.


what ever happened to USA  " land of the free "......you can't do a damn thing anymore without some sort of law being attached to it.......I believe in laws and rules but "Fuck" gives a break......

It pisses me off.. :twisted:


----------



## tee (Jun 4, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> what ever happened to USA  " land of the free "......you can't do a damn thing anymore without some sort of law being attached to it.......I believe in laws and rules but "Fuck" gives a break......
> 
> It pisses me off.. :twisted:


You can thank crooked politicians, lawyers, and the media. They have ruined our country.


----------

